# Driver HP pour OS X 10.7



## jcdenne (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Y a t'il des nouvelles concernant les drivers HP avec 10.7
J'ai installé Lion un peu hâtivement ...
Cela dit tout c'est bien passé sauf les drivers !

Merci


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Quel est ton modèle d'HP ?


----------



## jcdenne (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir

Une photosmart B 210 et une C 310 
La B 210 acheté...aujourd'hui !
Mais j'ai eu tort d'installer 10.7 avant !

Merci


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

En effet HP n'a pas encore update ses pilotes... Les seules disponibles sont ici : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=219&product=4134821&sw_lang=

Un peu de patience.. et avec les drivers génériques ?


----------



## jcdenne (20 Juillet 2011)

Oui, j'ai téléchargé chez eux...
Par contre, les drivers génériques, je connais mal.
De plus ce sont des imprimantes Wifi...

Patience, cela peut vouloir dire combien de temps ?
Il faut que je m'organise.

Mais je ne comprends pas qu'une maison comme HP dont les imprimantes sont vendues sur applestore ne mette pas ses drivers à jour avant l'arrivée d'une nouvelle version...

Merci


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2011)

J ai en effet une envy100 et le cd d'installation ne démarre pas sous Lion


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

jcdenne a dit:


> Oui, j'ai téléchargé chez eux...
> Par contre, les drivers génériques, je connais mal.
> De plus ce sont des imprimantes Wifi...
> 
> ...



Dans Préférences systèmes -> Imprimantes -> icône *+*, si l'imprimante WIFI doit apparaitre puis "imprimer via", il y a peut être un pilote générique...


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2011)

Cela concerne aussi le cd d'installation des imprimantes.


----------



## jcdenne (21 Juillet 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> Dans Préférences systèmes -> Imprimantes -> icône *+*, si l'imprimante WIFI doit apparaitre puis "imprimer via", il y a peut être un pilote générique...



Effectivement, je n'ai eu aucun souci avec la méthode. Le système a trouvé l'imprimante qui fonctionne sans souci.

Merci pour le coup de main !

Cordialement


----------



## rouliofr (16 Septembre 2011)

bonjour, j'ai fait l'acquisition (récente : hier !) d'une HP Deskjet 3050, et bien sur le CD n'est pas compatible sous mac OSX Lion. Néanmoins, j'ai été sur le site d'HP, et ils proposent bel et bien un pilote adapté mais impossible de le télécharger ! "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page" 
voici le lien :  ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software12/COL39593/dj-96583-1/HP_Lion_Ink_SW_v12.13.17.dmg

merci de votre aide.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Septembre 2011)

C'est bon!
HP a fourni le logiciel compatible Lion sur son site!
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/siteHome?cc=fr&lc=fr&dlc=fr


----------



## rouliofr (17 Septembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> C'est bon!
> HP a fourni le logiciel compatible Lion sur son site!
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/siteHome?cc=fr&lc=fr&dlc=fr



et chez toi le téléchargement fonctionne ? moi rien ne démarre : "téléchargement en cours de préparation" et puis ça s'arrête....
mon souci c'est que j'ai acheté cette imprimante pour les cours et j'en ai besoin d'urgence ! à part des photocopies, je ne peux rien faire...


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Septembre 2011)

Oui ça fonctionne, j'ai téléchargé le fichier dmg et l'imprimante et configurée complètement.
Il faut renouveler l'opération et attendre que le dmg apparaisse dans le dossier téléchargement.


----------



## rouliofr (17 Septembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui ça fonctionne, j'ai téléchargé le fichier dmg et l'imprimante et configurée complètement.
> Il faut renouveler l'opération et attendre que le dmg apparaisse dans le dossier téléchargement.



merci, apparemment ça marche, mais pas avec ma connexion... SFR wifi fuck you !


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Septembre 2011)

Je suis aussi sur SFR


----------



## soulbrother (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai à mon tour besoin d'aide... (et je ne suis vraiment pas un un féru d'informatique)
J'ai récupéré une imprimante HP business inkjet 2250tn sans notice pour la connecter à un macbook (Mac OS X 10.6.8)

Il  n'y a qu'un seul ethernet (en plus de l'alimentation). On m'a dit qu'il  fallait le connecter à la box internet (il ne correspond pas à l'entrée  ethernet de mon ordi), qui ferait office d'interface entre l'imprimante  et l'ordinateur (lui même relié en ethernet à la box).

Je ne  trouve pas de driver sur internet, j'ai lu sur le site d'hp que  l'ordinateur reconnaît automatiquement l'imprimante, à sa mise en  marche. Je suis donc allé dans préférence système - imprimantes/fax et  cliqué sur l'onglet + pour ajouter un périphérique... Aucune trace de  l'imprimante...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

Merci !


----------



## batdrummer (8 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,


j'ai bien installé l'imprimante mais impossible de la faire fonctionner en mode WIFI quelqu'un à une idée merci


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

Il Faut le cd d'installation HP ou bien utiliser directement les préférences pour la numérisation.


----------



## batdrummer (8 Décembre 2011)

le cd n'est pas reconnu , pour l'autre solution si j'ai bien compris je dois aller dans le menu preferences ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

batdrummer a dit:


> le cd n'est pas reconnu , pour l'autre solution si j'ai bien compris je dois aller dans le menu preferences ?
> merci pour votre aide



Tu peux récupérer le contenu du cd mis à jour sur le site HP :

http://www8.hp.com/fr/fr/support-drivers.html


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Décembre 2011)

Plus exactement ici : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&sw_lang=&product=4083977#N187


----------

